# مع او ضد ؟؟؟؟



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

كيفكم هذا اول مشاركة لي في ركن الشباب و ان شاء الله اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم   ...:new8:

لدي سؤال حابة نتكلم عنها بعيد عن النقاش الديني 

و سؤالي هو هل أنتم 

مع أو ضد

 . 
 .
 .
 .
... .
 .
 .
 .
 .


 المطالبه بالمساواة المطلقة في كل الامور ما بين الرجل والمرأة و لماذا ؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

*مساواة مطلقة أزاى ؟ ياريت توضيح أكتر*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مايو 2012)

ضد ، لان المساواه المطلقه معايا مستحيله !
لان ببساطه مراتى لازم تكون ست بيت ومينفعش تشتغل نهائى فهنا مفيش مساواه مطلقه


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ضد ، لان المساواه المطلقه معايا مستحيله !
> لان ببساطه مراتى لازم تكون ست بيت ومينفعش تشتغل نهائى فهنا مفيش مساواه مطلقه


انت حر فى ارائك وهى حرةانها توافق على كدة قبل  ما يكون فيةا رتباط تعرف انك عاوز كدة
رضيت وكملت بدة يبقى هنا مفيش عدم مساوة هنا اختيارها الحر
لكن انك تيجى بعد الجواز وتقولها لا مفيش شغل يبقى هنا وقفة وهنا خطأ


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

*الراجل بيقول (( معايا )) يعنى بيعبر عن رأيه الخاص*
*وهو حر فيه ...وأنصار عايز تتعرف على مختلف الآراء*
*صح يا انصار ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انت حر فى ارائك وهى حرةانها توافق على كدة قبل  ما يكون فيةا رتباط تعرف انك عاوز كدة
> رضيت وكملت بدة يبقى هنا مفيش عدم مساوة هنا اختيارها الحر
> لكن انك تيجى بعد الجواز وتقولها لا مفيش شغل يبقى هنا وقفة وهنا خطأ



وده اللى بعمله اى حد برتبط بيه
بعرفه خطوطى الحمراء اللى لو جينا جمبها هنفترق وفى الغالب بنفترق لان مفيش حد عرفته وقولتله ع خطوطى الحمراء الا وبعد فتره عاوز يتخطاها
وانا مينفعش حد يكسر خطوطى الحمراء اللى هو عارفها وموافق بيها من الاؤل
واحشنى الكلام معاك يابو جريس :*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مساواة مطلقة أزاى ؟ ياريت توضيح أكتر*



يعني مساواة في كل شئ سواء فيما يخص العمل و الحقوق و القيادة السياسيه  و تولي اي مناصب و ممارسه الرياضة و ووو يعني مافيش اي فرق بين الرجل و المراة في اي شئ ..


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ضد ، لان المساواه المطلقه معايا مستحيله !
> لان ببساطه مراتى لازم تكون ست بيت ومينفعش تشتغل نهائى فهنا مفيش مساواه مطلقه



و انا احترم رأيك اخي و اسعدني مرورك .....^_^


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انت حر فى ارائك وهى حرةانها توافق على كدة قبل  ما يكون فيةا رتباط تعرف انك عاوز كدة
> رضيت وكملت بدة يبقى هنا مفيش عدم مساوة هنا اختيارها الحر
> لكن انك تيجى بعد الجواز وتقولها لا مفيش شغل يبقى هنا وقفة وهنا خطأ



حابه اسمع رأيك ايضاً ....هل توجد مساواة مطلقه ام ان المساواة بينهم مقيدة بقدارات بدنية  و غيرها ....


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 مايو 2012)

*السؤال في أصله غلط
مساواة مطلقة = مخالفة للطبيعة اللي ربنا خلقها

الست بتحمل وبتولد ، الراجل لا ... هي بترضع ، هو لا 
الست قدرتها العضلية اقل 26 مرة من قدرة الراجل ، وعشان كدة الراجل بيروح الجيش وهي لا 
هو بيشتغل في المعمار ويشيل بلاوي وهي لا ...

الست بمشاعرها الزيادة تحافظ على بيت من الخراب ، وبغلبها وطيبتها تمشي الدنيا اللي الراجل بيخربها بعنفوانه وتعنته ، اللي بيكون رجولة حقيقية ف اغلب الاحيان ،

المساواة ، لازم تٌحد ، ويكون ليها حدود
المساواة في العمل المكتبي ، الإداري 
المساواة في القيادة في تولي المناصب ...
ــ

وطبعا كل حد رأية بيمتثل في اختلاف معتقده وثقافته
الإنسان البدوي الجاهل ، شايف ان المرأة عبارة عن كائن جنسي " جوهرة " ، عيب دراعو يبان ، ولو اتولى منصب سياسي يبأة القوم دة هيخيب
المساواة : مٌعتقد ,.. مش كلام
المساواة الحقيقية تخلي الست تكون رئيس دوله ورائد فضاء
ومساواة اشباه  البشر والبدو ، تخلي المرأة شوال اسود ، تحت حجة انه جوهرة !
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الراجل بيقول (( معايا )) يعنى بيعبر عن رأيه الخاص*
> *وهو حر فيه ...وأنصار عايز تتعرف على مختلف الآراء*
> *صح يا انصار ؟*


فعلاً حابة اسمع مختلف الآراء اخي عبود و اكيد رأيك  ...^_^


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

> السؤال في أصله غلط
> مساواة مطلقة = مخالفة للطبيعة اللي ربنا خلقها



يعني ما فيش حاجه اسمها مساواة مطلقة و انتي ضد المساواة المطلقة لانها مخالفة للطبيعة اللي ربنا خلقها 


> الست بتحمل وبتولد ، الراجل لا ... هي بترضع ، هو لا
> الست قدرتها العضلية اقل 26 مرة من قدرة الراجل ، وعشان كدة الراجل بيروح الجيش وهي لا
> هو بيشتغل في المعمار ويشيل بلاوي وهي لا ...
> 
> ...



كلاااااام جميل و مقنع اسعدني مرورك ....^_^


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> وده اللى بعمله اى حد برتبط بيه
> بعرفه خطوطى الحمراء اللى لو جينا جمبها هنفترق وفى الغالب بنفترق لان مفيش حد عرفته وقولتله ع خطوطى الحمراء الا وبعد فتره عاوز يتخطاها
> وانا مينفعش حد يكسر خطوطى الحمراء اللى هو عارفها وموافق بيها من الاؤل
> واحشنى الكلام معاك يابو جريس :*


 ميرسى مينا
وانت كمان صدقنى بس مفيش خناقات نتقابل فيها لينا مدة ههههه
هههه يا ساتر
معنى كدة ان فية مشكلة فى تفكيرك 
لان تفكيرك فى النقطة دى لايناسب مينا الزمن اللى احنا فية
صعب عل بنت اتعلمت ودخلت جامعة ع تبقى عيشتها فقط البيت ومتقوليش تعليمها دة عشان اسرتها واولادها
مثلا دكتورة اتخرجت من الكلية وحبت واحد قالها مش عاوز شغل ينفع الكلام دة بالمنطق والعقل
انما شايفة  ظلم ليها واهدار لتعبها  وتفوقها طوال هذة السنيين


----------



## اليعازر (16 مايو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> المطالبه بالمساواة المطلقة في كل الامور ما بين الرجل والمرأة و لماذا ؟؟



السؤال *" ملغوم "* يا انصار...يعني يجب إعادة صياغته، فلا يوجد مساواة "مطلقة في كل الأمور"  حتى بين الرجل والرجل، أو المرأة والمرأة، أو الطفل والطفل...

لا يمكننا أن نساوي "بشكل مطلق" بين كيانين مختلفين ...

المرأة لها ما لها، وعليها ما عليها...والرجل أيضاً في نفس الميزان.

لو وضّحت سؤالك وحدّدت أوجه المساوات التي تقصدينها ..نكون لك من الشاكرين.

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> فعلاً حابة اسمع مختلف الآراء اخي عبود و اكيد رأيك ...^_^


*المساواة فى الحقوق السياسية ...نعم*
*ممارسة الرياضة ؟ ...حقها *
*العمل ؟ ...نعم حقها - ولكن فيه شرط أسلامى بيقول بعد أذن زوجها*
*وغير الأسلامى بيكون بأتفاق واضح بين الطرفين من الأول*
*زى ماقال مينا* ...*مش عيب*
*التعليم ...شئ مؤكد ومطلوب وضرورى*
*المساواة فى شئ آخر ( ند لند )  ...مرفوض*
*يبقى الرجل راجل والست ست *
*بالنسبة للبيت : وعن تجربة بقى أقولك ان الست هى كل حاجة*
*هى اللى فى أيدها يكون البيت جنة*
*أو جحيم ...*
*مثل قديم عن جدتى : الست تعمل حاجة من الأتنين **ياتعشش ...يا تطفش ...*
*سعدنا بلقائكم *


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

> لدي سؤال حابة نتكلم عنها بعيد عن النقاش الديني



شاكة فى النقطة دى 

وحاسة ان السؤال مبطن كده وبيحمل معانى من تحت لتحت 

ما علييييييينا

انا ضد المساواة المطلقة

مش لان الست متقدرش تعمل حاجات بيعملها الرجل زى ما معظم الرجالة متوقعة وبس

لاء لان الراجل كمان ميقدرش يعمل حاجات كتير الست بس تقدر تعملها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> * ..نكون لك من الشاكرين.*
> .


 *هههههههههه ...صدق الله العظيم*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

> السؤال *" ملغوم "* يا انصار



ملغوم :thnk0001:




> يعني يجب إعادة صياغته، فلا يوجد مساواة "مطلقة في كل الأمور"  حتى بين الرجل والرجل، أو المرأة والمرأة، أو الطفل والطفل..
> 
> لا يمكننا أن نساوي "بشكل مطلق" بين كيانين مختلفين ...
> 
> ...


سؤالي هل انتم مع مطالب الغرب باتحقيق المساواة بين الرجل و المراة في كل الامور -اعمال مناصب - رياضة - ...غيرها ....ام انك ضد المساواة المطلق التي يدعوا لها الغرب 
و انك مع المساواة فيما هما متساويان فبه و يختلفان فيما هما مختلفان فيه ....اي انه لا يوجد شئ اسمة المساواة المطلقة ...و انما مساواة مقيدة بطبيعة و قدرات المراة


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

> سؤالي هل انتم مع  مطالب الغرب باتحقيق المساواة بين الرجل و المراة في كل الامور -اعمال  مناصب - رياضة - ...غيرها ....ام انك ضد المساواة المطلق التي يدعوا لها  الغرب
> و انك مع المساواة فيما هما متساويان فبه و يختلفان فيما هما مختلفان فيه  ....اي انه لا يوجد شئ اسمة المساواة المطلقة ...و انما مساواة مقيدة  بطبيعة و قدرات المراة



مش بقولك السؤال مش بريئ هههههههههه

قوليلى كده ايه المساؤاة المطلقة اللى طالب بيها الغرب زى ايه كده

هل طلب الغرب من الرجل انه يولد مثلا ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش بقولك السؤال مش بريئ هههههههههه


 *ههههههههه*
*قتشييمة ياتاسونى قتششيمة بجد ...*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المساواة فى الحقوق السياسية ...نعم*
> *ممارسة الرياضة ؟ ...حقها *
> *العمل ؟ ...نعم حقها - ولكن فيه شرط أسلامى بيقول بعد أذن زوجها*
> *وغير الأسلامى بيكون بأتفاق واضح بين الطرفين من الأول*
> ...



*المساواة فى الحقوق السياسية ...نعم

.....يعني من حقها تتولى .اي منصب  ام توجد بعض المناصب لا تناسبها ؟؟؟؟*
*
ممارسة الرياضة ؟ ...حقها....

من حقها تمارس ما يناسب طبيعتها ...يعني مش معقول عقول تمارسه اللعب القوة ^_^ *

*مثل قديم عن جدتى : الست تعمل حاجة من الأتنين **ياتعشش ...يا تطفش ...

مثل جميل جداً و عجبني ^_^



**سعدنا بلقائكم.....

نحن اسعد ^_^*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *المساواة فى الحقوق السياسية ...نعم*
> 
> *.....يعني من حقها تتولى .اي منصب ام توجد بعض المناصب لا تناسبها ؟؟؟؟*


 *حد شافنى كتبت منصب ؟؟؟ - حقوق سياسية يعنى حق التصويت فى الأنتخابات* 
*



ممارسة الرياضة ؟ ...حقها....
من حقها تمارس ما يناسب طبيعتها ...يعني مش معقول عقول تمارسه اللعب القوة ^_^


أنقر للتوسيع...

 فيه نسوان مفترية بتحب العنف ...هذا شأنها وشأن راجلها *


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> شاكة فى النقطة دى
> 
> وحاسة ان السؤال مبطن كده وبيحمل معانى من تحت لتحت
> 
> ...



اممممممممممممممممممممممم لا تشكي و لا حاجة دا انا غلبانة  حابه  اسمع رأيكم بس :new8:


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

> * .....يعني من حقها تتولى .اي منصب  ام توجد بعض المناصب لا تناسبها ؟؟؟؟*



عليا الطلاق السؤال ده بالذات مش برئ خااااااااالص

اى منصب سياسى نععععععععم 

ها قولى بقى اللى بعده كده ههههههههههههه



> *من حقها تمارس ما يناسب طبيعتها ...يعني مش معقول عقول تمارسه اللعب القوة ^_^ *



ده يندرج تحت الحرية الشخصية مش غلط يعنى

هيا عايزة ولا لاء ده اهم حاجة


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

> اممممممممممممممممممممممم لا تشكي و لا حاجة دا انا غلبانة  حابه  اسمع رأيكم بس :new8:



كلللللللللله هيبان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> عليا الطلاق السؤال ده بالذات مش برئ خااااااااالص
> 
> اى منصب سياسى نععععععععم
> 
> ها قولى بقى اللى بعده كده ههههههههههههه


 *اللى بعده هتقولك يعنى ينفع تتولى منصب القضاء ؟*


----------



## Critic (16 مايو 2012)

طب هيفيد بأيه انا ضد او مع ! المهم هى عايزة ايه ! هى حرة , لو عايزة مساواة تاخد مساواه ! مينفعش نفرض عليها معتقدنا ونقولها "لأ مافيش مساواه" حتى لو كانت المساواه دى غلط , ناهيك طبعا عن ظلمها تحت مبرر "اللامساواه"


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش بقولك السؤال مش بريئ هههههههههه
> 
> قوليلى كده ايه المساؤاة المطلقة اللى طالب بيها الغرب زى ايه كده
> 
> هل طلب الغرب من الرجل انه يولد مثلا ؟؟؟



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا بنتي بقولك سؤال برئ انتي عايزة تتهميني بالباطل .....

دا الغرب وجعينا رأسنا من كثير ما يقولوا مساواة ....و يطالبوا بالمساواة اذا على كلامك في مساواة اصلا بيطالبوا بايش طيب 

بيطالبوا ان المراة لازم يكون لها  كل الحقوق و كل المميزات الي للرجل سواء في الاعمال او الامور السياسيه و كل شئ ....ودا اسمة مطلق ....دون وضع اعتبارات ان لا يمكن المساواة بينهم في كل شئ


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

خلااااااااااااااااص اذا معاكم مشكله في كلمة مطلقه ...امسحوها وقولولي هل انتم مع او ضد المطالبه  بالمساواة بين الرجل و المراة و هل من العدل المساواة بينهم في كل الامورام ان المساواة مقيدة بطبيعه المراة و المساواة يجب ان تكون فيما هم متساويان فيه و مختلفان فيما هو مختلفان فيه


----------



## Critic (16 مايو 2012)

اخت انصار , هل تؤمنى ان المرأة كائن حر ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

> *اللى بعده هتقولك يعنى ينفع تتولى منصب القضاء ؟*



يااااااااريت

فى حاجة معينة فى دماغها قصداها من اول الموضوع 

ها فكر ؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا بنتي بقولك سؤال برئ انتي عايزة تتهميني بالباطل .....
> 
> دا الغرب وجعينا رأسنا من كثير ما يقولوا مساواة ....و يطالبوا بالمساواة اذا على كلامك في مساواة اصلا بيطالبوا بايش طيب
> 
> بيطالبوا ان المراة لازم يكون لها  كل الحقوق و كل المميزات الي للرجل سواء  في الاعمال او الامور السياسيه و كل شئ ....ودا اسمة مطلق ....دون وضع  اعتبارات ان لا يمكن المساواة بينهم في كل شئ


مين قالك انهم دون اعتبارات ؟؟؟

طب ما انا كمان مع المساواة انا معاهم مع المساوة فى المناصب الادارية والسياسية

لكن ايه اللى من وجهة نظرك طالبوا بيه الغرب ومينفعش مثلا ؟؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب هيفيد بأيه انا ضد او مع ! المهم هى عايزة ايه ! هى حرة , لو عايزة مساواة تاخد مساواه ! مينفعش نفرض عليها معتقدنا ونقولها "لأ مافيش مساواه" حتى لو كانت المساواه دى غلط , ناهيك طبعا عن ظلمها تحت مبرر "اللامساواه"



يفيد اني اسمع رأيكم ....و انتم تسمعواا رأيي انا جيت لهنا لاني مش عايزة ندخل في حوار ديني عايزة كل واحد فينا يفهم الثاني بيفكر ازاي ... وهل افكارنا متقاربة و لا متباعدة ...المساواة دائما ما نسمع عنها ناهيك في الامور الدينة في الامور الحياة ايضاً ...دائما ما نسمع مطالبات بالمساواة بين الرجل و المراة حتى ان كثير من الجمعيات تم افتتحها فقط لاجل المراة و المطالبه بحقوقها و بالمساواة ....لهذا حبيت اسمع رأيكم فيما يخص المساواة فقط


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

*قد سمعتى ...رأيك أنتى بقى نسمعه*


----------



## Critic (16 مايو 2012)

> يفيد اني اسمع رأيكم ....و انتم تسمعواا رأيي انا جيت لهنا لاني مش عايزة ندخل في حوار ديني عايزة كل واحد فينا يفهم الثاني بيفكر ازاي ... وهل افكارنا متقاربة و لا متباعدة ...المساواة دائما ما نسمع عنها ناهيك في الامور الدينة في الامور الحياة ايضاً ...دائما ما نسمع مطالبات بالمساواة بين الرجل و المراة حتى ان كثير من الجمعيات تم افتتحها فقط لاجل المراة و المطالبه بحقوقها و بالمساواة ....لهذا حبيت اسمع رأيكم فيما يخص المساواة فقط


طب ما حقها تطالب بالمساواه ! هى كائن حر , هنفرض عليها وصاية زى الاطفال او العبيد ونقولها "لأ ده غلط " و "اه ده صح" !! امتى طيب هنعتبرها كائن ناضج من حقه يقرر يعيش ازاى ؟!


----------



## أَمَة (16 مايو 2012)

المساواة بين المرأة والرجل هو  في الحقوق والواجبات لكلا الطرفين.
وهذا حق مشروع من الخالق.
 
لكن العيب يكمن في مفهوم الإنسان لمعنى الحقوق والواحبات أو ربما في تحوير أو تحويل المعنى.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب ما حقها تطالب بالمساواه ! هى كائن حر , هنفرض عليها وصاية زى الاطفال او العبيد ونقولها "لأ ده غلط " و "اه ده صح" !! امتى طيب هنعتبرها كائن ناضج من حقه يقرر يعيش ازاى ؟!



السؤال هل انت مع او ضد  

و من خلال إجابتك انت مع المساواة بين الرجل و المراة في كل امور الحياة ....اسعدني مرورك و سماع رأيك


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

أمة قال:


> المساواة بين المرأة والرجل هو  في الحقوق والواجبات لكلا الطرفين.
> وهذا حق مشروع من الخالق.
> 
> لكن العيب يكمن في مفهوم الإنسان لمعنى الحقوق والواحبات أو ربما في تحوير أو تحويل المعنى.



هلا اخت امة لينا فترة طويله و ما اتقابلنا في المنتدى كيفك ؟؟؟

احترم رأيك .....لكن اذا ممكن توضحي فكرتك اكثر .....وهل انتي مع فكرة المساواة التامة بين الرجل و المراة في كل امور الحياة  ^_^


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

انصار جاوبى على ردى رقم 32

ايه الحاجات اللى طال بيها الغرب انتى شيفاها غلط ؟؟؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قد سمعتى ...رأيك أنتى بقى نسمعه*


 
انا رأيي انه ليس من العدل اننا نطالب بالمساواة التامة بين الرجل و المراة .....يعني انا مع انهم يكونوا متساويين في الاشياء الي متساويان فيه و يختلفان في الامور الي هم مختلفان فيه 

يعني انا ضد المساواة المطلقة ....ممكن يكونوا متساويان فيما يخص التعليم ...لكن مختلفان فيما يخص القدرات البدنيه و النفسيه مما يودي الى اختلاف في طبيعة العمل الي ممكن تعمل فيه المراة ...الخ

كذلك في البيت لا يمكن ان تكون العلاقه  الزوجيةسليمة بين الرجل و المراة...اذا طالبت المراة بالمساواة بزوجها في كل شئ ...مثلا تقول زي ما انت بتشتغل انا بشتغل كمان وهو رافض انها تشتغل علشان الولاد و علشان البيت ...و فرضا وافق ترجع تقول زي ما انا بشتغل خارج لازم يساعدني في اعمال البيت و الطبخ و تربيه الاولاد و تبدأ المشاكل 

لهذا في حدود للمساواة بينهم  و لا يمكن ان تكون المساواة مطلقه ابداً


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لهذا في حدود للمساواة بينهم و لا يمكن ان تكون المساواة مطلقه ابداً


*الحمد لله أثلجتى صدرى يا أنصار ...بارك الله فيكى *


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انصار جاوبى على ردى رقم 32
> 
> ايه الحاجات اللى طال بيها الغرب انتى شيفاها غلط ؟؟؟



المساواة المطلقة و التامة بين الرجل و المراة في كل امور الحياة  العملية و العائليه دون الاخذ بعين الاعتبار العلاقات العائليه و الزوجيه و حتى طبيعة المراة ...لدرجه انهم ادخلوا المراة في الجيش و بعض الاعمال الشاقة التي لا تناسبها  و لم يأخذوا في عين الاعتبار طبيعتها و قدراتها البدنية التي تختلف عن طبيعة الرجل و قدرات الرجل .....دا الي انا شيفه خطأ و يمكن تفهمي رايي من مشاركتي السابقة ...

تحياتي و تصبحي على خير


----------



## أَمَة (16 مايو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> هلا اخت امة لينا فترة طويله و ما اتقابلنا في المنتدى كيفك ؟؟؟





انصار المصطفى قال:


> احترم رأيك .....لكن اذا ممكن توضحي فكرتك اكثر .....وهل انتي مع فكرة المساواة التامة بين الرجل و المراة في كل امور الحياة  ^_^


 
أهلا بيكي اختي أنصار.
 
التوضيح لن يجدِ لأن الناس مختلفين في فهمهم لفكر الخالق، كلٌ يرى الحقوق والوجبات وفقا لإيمانه المختلف عن الآخر.
 
قوانين البشر بعيدة كل البعد عن إعطاء البشر *العدل المطلق *حتى في المساواة بين الجنس الواحد، فما بالك بين الجنسين وخصوصا إذا كانت هذه القوانين مسنونة في مجمتع يعيش في ظل مفاهيم تجعل الرجل قواماً على المرأة .

الرب خلق المرأة من الرجل لتكون *مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ* وليس أقل منه شأنا ولو اختلفت وظائفهما البيولوجية*.*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

> المساواة المطلقة و  التامة بين الرجل و المراة في كل امور الحياة  العملية و العائليه دون  الاخذ بعين الاعتبار العلاقات العائليه و الزوجيه و حتى طبيعة المراة  ...لدرجه انهم ادخلوا المراة في الجيش و بعض الاعمال الشاقة التي لا  تناسبها  و لم يأخذوا في عين الاعتبار طبيعتها و قدراتها البدنية التي  تختلف عن طبيعة الرجل و قدرات الرجل .....دا الي انا شيفه خطأ و يمكن تفهمي  رايي من مشاركتي السابقة ...
> 
> تحياتي و تصبحي على خير



انا اؤمن بالمساوة فى المناصب العلمية والادارية والسياسية



> بعض الاعمال الشاقة التي لا تناسبها



ولو هيا رأت انها تناسبها وراضية بيها

ايه اللى يضايقك ؟؟ هيا حرة 

وانتى من اهله واكيد هنكمل بكرة


----------



## grges monir (17 مايو 2012)

لو نظرنا الى الموضوع بمنظور اكثر منطقية من كونة بين رجل وامراة او نوعين مختلفين
نرى ان كل واحد لدية  حقوق ووجبات يقوم بها وتختلف عن الاخر
الرجل والمراة ليس ندين بل متكاملين يكملون بعضهم البعض
من هنا نرى ان التساوى يكون منطقى وصحيح


----------



## Critic (17 مايو 2012)

> رأيي انه ليس من العدل اننا نطالب بالمساواة التامة بين الرجل و المراة


طيب ده رأيك ورأيك يُحترم ويمثل نفسك
فماذا لو طلبت امرأة المساواه فى العمل مثلا وارادت ان تخوض الأعمال التى تعارف عليها المجتمع انها للرجال "كالأدارة مثلا" ؟؟ هتطلعى حضرتك وتقوليلها "لأ تعالى على جنب مش من حقك وهذا ليس من العدل" ؟!! ولا نتخبرها ونشوف مدى صلاحيتها ولو اثبتت كفائتها نعينها ؟! عند العرب هيكون الأختيار الاول ! علشان كدة المرأة فاشلة فى مجتمعنا ! هى اتربت ومتبرمجة على انها فاشلة واقل من الراجل فى مجالات كتير ! فطبيعى انها تؤمن بالفكرة دى , بينما فى الغرب المرأة اثبتت جدارتها وتفوقها , ليه ؟ لأنها اخدت حريتها انها تجرب ومحدش قالها "لأ مينفعش انتى اتخلقتى متنفعيش للوظيفة دى" او "قدراتك البدنية لا تصلح" او "عيب ميصحش الوظيفة دى مش بتاعة ستات" !!
ادو المرأة حريتها وسيبوها هى تقرر ايه اللى يصلح وايه اللى ميصلحش, واولا واخيرا الموضوع نسبى !
خالص تحياتى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2012)

*مساواة فى كل شىء ......نعم نعم نعم*​


----------



## Samir poet (17 مايو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مساواة فى كل شىء ......نعم نعم نعم*​


*خدينى فى سكتك اختى الحبيبة
نفس الراى
وزى ماقال المسيح
اننا روحين فى جسد واحد
الكتاب المقدس بيقول عن المراة والرجل
بمنظور مسيحى انهم لهم الحق فى كل شى طالما الاثنين بشر ومتفقين على كل شى
المراة لها حريتها والرجل كمان
وانا مرة اخرة اتفق معاكى اختى الحبيبة ايرينى
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مايو 2012)

لايوجد مساوة مطلقة بين الرجل والمراة الرب خلق كل واحد منهم له وظيفة محددة فى الحياة ولكن يمكن المساوة فى العمل بما يتناسب مع تكوين المراة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2012)

* اعتقد المساواه فى  التعليم- العمل- السياسه- الرياضه- الميراث....*
* غير كدا  الراجل راجل و الست ست... يكملو بعض مينفعش نساويهم ببعض!!*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (17 مايو 2012)

> طيب ده رأيك ورأيك يُحترم ويمثل نفسك
> فماذا لو طلبت امرأة المساواه فى العمل مثلا وارادت ان تخوض الأعمال التى تعارف عليها المجتمع انها للرجال "كالأدارة مثلا" ؟؟ هتطلعى حضرتك وتقوليلها "لأ تعالى على جنب مش من حقك وهذا ليس من العدل" ؟!! ولا نتخبرها ونشوف مدى صلاحيتها ولو اثبتت كفائتها نعينها ؟!



انا لم اقل ان المراة لو طلبت المساواة في العمل و يناسب طبيعتها لا يحق لها ...لم اكن اريد  ان اتطرق لمفهومي الاسلامي لكن لكي اوضح لك النقطة فقط ... في المفهوم الاسلامي يوجد نوعان للاعمال و المناصب الاداريه او السياسيه التي ممكن ان تتولاه المرأة ....نوع عام و نوع خاص .......النوع العام هو رئاسة البلد و هنا في المفهوم الاسلام لا تتولاه المراة و النوع الثاني الخاص مثل ادارة مدرسة او شركة او ما شابة ذلك لا مشكله فيها ..وتوجد العديد منا مديرات في مستشفيات و مديرات لقسم  للحسابات  و مديرة مدرسة و وو و الخ و لا يوجد اي مانع 






> عند العرب هيكون الأختيار الاول ! علشان كدة المرأة فاشلة فى مجتمعنا ! هى اتربت ومتبرمجة على انها فاشلة واقل من الراجل فى مجالات كتير ! فطبيعى انها تؤمن بالفكرة دى , بينما فى الغرب المرأة اثبتت جدارتها وتفوقها , ليه ؟ لأنها اخدت حريتها انها تجرب ومحدش قالها "لأ مينفعش انتى اتخلقتى متنفعيش للوظيفة دى" او "قدراتك البدنية لا تصلح" او "عيب ميصحش الوظيفة دى مش بتاعة ستات" !!
> ادو المرأة حريتها وسيبوها هى تقرر ايه اللى يصلح وايه اللى ميصلحش, واولا واخيرا الموضوع نسبى !
> خالص تحياتى


 

هل تنكر ان في اعمال لا تستطيع المراة و قدراتها ان تقوم بها مثل الاعمال التي تحتاج قوة بدنيه مثل رفع اشياء ثقيله و اعمال البناء و الطرقات و غيرها .....لو  رجعنا الي الدول الغربية  الي حضرتك بتتكلم عنها التي بتدعوا دائماً للمساواة  نجد   أنه في أمريكا وأوروبا لم يسمحوا للمرأة بحق التصويت في الانتخابات إلا في منتصف القرن العشرين و نادراً ما نجد عندهم امراة تتول الرئاسة .

وهذه بعض تقارير منظمات حقوق الإنسان عن وضع المرأة في عدة بلدان في العالم: 
بولندا : 34 في المائة من النساء مرتبطين بعمل المرأة عندما تقرر العمل تتعرض لمتاعب كبيرة وتتعرض المرأة للتفرقة في سوق العمل تشمل: أجر 30 في المائة أقل من الرجال لنفس العمل, تقييد لفرص الترقي والعلاوات وزيادة التعرض للتخفيضات والانتقادات. 
- تحصل المرأة على نسبة 20 في المائة من مقاعد البرلمان.

روسيا : تشارك امرأة واحدة فقط في الحكومة الفيدرالية بينما المجلس التشريعي به امرأتين فقط تشكل المرأة 7,6 في المائة من مجلس الدومه, وفي المجالس المحلية تشكل المرأة 10 في المائة فقط. ظاهرة فقر النساء منتشره في روسيا والمرأة تحصل على أجر أقل من الرجل بنسبة تتراوح بين 33 إلى 50 في المائة. 

فرنسا : في العام 2002 حصلت المرأة على 70 مقعداً من إجمالي 574 مقعد في المجلس التشريعي الأول, بينما في المجلس الأعلى حصلت على 35 مقعداً من 321 مقعد, مما يعني أن تمثيل المرأة في الحياة السياسية حوالي 10,9 % فقط, أما في الحياة العامة فنادراً ما ترى المرأة في الوظائف العالية. 


في الاخير المراة هي نصف المجتمع و لم اقل انه لا يحق لها ان تطالب بالمساواة لكن ليس المساواة المطلقه بل التي تناسبها و تناسب طبيعتها ...فتتساواة مع الرجل فيما هم متساويان فيه و يختلفان فيما يختلفان فيه 

تحياتي


----------



## انصار المصطفى (17 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *خدينى فى سكتك اختى الحبيبة*
> *نفس الراى*
> *وزى ماقال المسيح*
> *اننا روحين فى جسد واحد*
> ...


 
احترم رأيك رغم انا ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس غير كلامك ...و الكتاب المقدس لم يقل انهم متساويان في كل شئ ...مثلا جاء في الكتاب المقدس ان الرجل مجد المسيح _يسوع ..و المراة مجد الرجل ...و لم يقل الرجل و المراة مجد للمسيح ...غير ان المراة يجب ان تصمت في الكنيسة و لم يقل ان الرجل يجب ان يصمت و غيرها من الايات ..يعني مش ممكن ان تتحقق المساواة التامة او المطلقه و انما المساواة النسبيه كما قلت سابقاً


----------



## انصار المصطفى (17 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اعتقد المساواه فى التعليم- العمل- السياسه- الرياضه- الميراث....*
> *غير كدا الراجل راجل و الست ست... يكملو بعض مينفعش نساويهم ببعض!!*



التعليم ........متفقين انهم من حقها تتساواة مع الرجل فيه 

العمل ....... متفقين ماعدا الاعمال التي لا تناسب طبيعتها مثل الاعمال الشاقه و التي تحتاج قوة و تكون مخصص للرجل 

السياسه ....التصويت ...متفقين ....الترشح للرئاسة لا 


الميراث ..........لا اتفق معك نهائياً لانه ظلم للرجل ...الرجل هو في الغالب من يصرف على البيت ...و البنت سواء كانت بنت او ام او زوجه او اخت ...ليس عليها اي شئ . و لما نساويهم الاثني بيكون ظلم للرجل 

اسعدني مرورك و احترم رأيك


----------



## Critic (17 مايو 2012)

مليش دعوة بمفهومك الاسلامى دلوقت ولا حتى جبت سيرته ! ولا عايز اتطرق ليه هنا , خلينا نتكلم بشكل عام عن المفهوم الشرقى كثقافة


> هل تنكر ان في اعمال لا تستطيع المراة و قدراتها ان تقوم بها مثل الاعمال التي تحتاج قوة بدنيه مثل رفع اشياء ثقيله و اعمال البناء و الطرقات و غيرها


اجل انكر !
المرأة فى الغرب تعمل فى مجال البناء عادى جدا !!
عمرك ما اتفرجتى على برنامج ولقيتى فيه "امرأة" لبسة خوذة فى موقع بناء ؟!!
عمرك ما شوفتى نساء فى بطولات كمال الاجسام ؟!
التعميم يعتبر قصور فكرى واضح
الموضوع نسبى ,يوجد رجال ضعيفة ايضا ولا يعملوا بتلك المجالات !



> و رجعنا الي الدول الغربية الي حضرتك بتتكلم عنها التي بتدعوا دائماً للمساواة نجد أنه في أمريكا وأوروبا لم يسمحوا للمرأة بحق التصويت في الانتخابات إلا في منتصف القرن العشرين و نادراً ما نجد عندهم امراة تتول الرئاسة .


لا يهمنا الماضى طالما تغيرت الاحوال ! كانوا ظلاميين وتقدموا فشكرا لهم ! الآن تلك الدول تعطى المراة كامل حقوقها ,فعلى سبيل المثال , الا تعلمى ان الحكومة الفرنسية الجديدة نصف اعضائها سيدات ؟!


> لكن ليس المساواة المطلقه بل التي تناسبها و تناسب طبيعتها


يبدو ان تلك الطبيعة المنقوصة تخص نساء الشرق فقط ! , نساء الغرب فلحت فى كل المجالات , من تربى ليكون منقوصا لن يخرج للحياه الا منقوص ! ولهذا فطبيعى ان نجد نساء الشرق يعترفن بنقصهن كما لو انه امر مسلم به ! اما نساء الغرب فلم تفعل , حتى حصلت على حقوقها كاملة كنصف المجتمع فعلا وليس مجرد شعارات فارغة لا تتحقق على الواقع


----------



## انصار المصطفى (17 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> مليش دعوة بمفهومك الاسلامى دلوقت ولا حتى جبت سيرته ! ولا عايز اتطرق ليه هنا , خلينا نتكلم بشكل عام عن المفهوم الشرقى كثقافة
> 
> اجل انكر !
> المرأة فى الغرب تعمل فى مجال البناء عادى جدا !!
> ...



واضح ان المراة في الغرب  فلحت لدرجة انها سعيدة في حياتها علشان كده نسبة الانتحار بين النساء في الغرب مرتفعة مقارنه مع النساء  في الشرق


----------



## Critic (17 مايو 2012)

واذ فجأة نتجه من النقاش الموضوعى عن "المساواه" إلى سرد احصائيات عشوائية
سلام


----------



## چاكس (17 مايو 2012)

اعتقد و أنه من بداية الموضوع ان القصد هو المقارنة بين المرأة فى الشرق و المرأة فى الغرب ، صحيح ؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (17 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> واذ فجأة نتجه من النقاش الموضوعى عن "المساواه" إلى سرد احصائيات عشوائية
> سلام



انا كنت جهزت مجموعة من الاحصائيات الغربية لكن للأسف النت فصل و احتاج ارجع ابحث عنهم من جديد 

شوف هذه مؤقت لحد ما اعطيك باقي الاحصائيات * ملحق:قائمة الدول حسب نسبة الانتحار *


من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة​ 


http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملحق:قائمة_الدول_حسب_نسبة_الانتحار


----------



## Critic (17 مايو 2012)

وكيبيديا 
يعنى مش كفاية ان الموضوع لأسباب وظروف غامضة اتحول من مناقشة "المساواه" للأحصائيات , وكمان وكيبيديا اللى اقدر انزل فيها موضوع دلوقت اكتب فيه كل اللى نفسى فيه 
لا شكرا انا اكتفيت كدة, و ومليش نفس اتكلم عن الاحصائيات لان ده موضوع تانى


----------



## انصار المصطفى (17 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> اعتقد و أنه من بداية الموضوع ان القصد هو المقارنة بين المرأة فى الشرق و المرأة فى الغرب ، صحيح ؟



لا القصد من الموضوع  هل يمكن تحقيق المساواة التامة بين الرجل و المراة ((سواء للمراة  في الغرب او الشرق)) التي يدعوا لها الغرب ام لا  ....ام ان من العدل ...ان المساواة تكون فيما هما متساويان فيه و يختلفان فيما هما مختلفان فيه


----------



## انصار المصطفى (17 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> وكيبيديا
> يعنى مش كفاية ان الموضوع لأسباب وظروف غامضة اتحول من مناقشة "المساواه" للأحصائيات , وكمان وكيبيديا اللى اقدر انزل فيها موضوع دلوقت اكتب فيه كل اللى نفسى فيه
> لا شكرا انا اكتفيت كدة, و ومليش نفس اتكلم عن الاحصائيات لان ده موضوع تانى



انت الي طلبت احصائيات 




> إلى سرد احصائيات عشوائية



ع العموم مش عايزين نخرج عن الموضوع .....و نتحول الي مقارنه بين المراة في الشرق و الغرب 

واعتقد اني خلاااص وصلت لاجابة لسؤالي و انا الاغلبيه ضد المساواة المطلقة-

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مايو 2012)

> ع العموم مش عايزين نخرج عن الموضوع .....و نتحول الي مقارنه بين المراة في الشرق و الغرب
> 
> واعتقد اني خلاااص وصلت لاجابة لسؤالي و انا الاغلبيه ضد المساواة المطلقة-
> 
> تحياتي للجميع



بأختصار يا جماعة زى ما قلت الموضوع مش برئ 

المشكلة ان معنى المساواة المطلقة فى دماغك غير اللى ناس كتير تقصده

عندك تبقى مينفعش تتساوى فى المناصب والاداريات

مساواة فى التعليم والصحة بس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مايو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> الترشح للرئاسة لا



*لماذا لا ؟؟؟؟​*


انصار المصطفى قال:


> الميراث ..........لا اتفق معك نهائياً لانه ظلم للرجل ...الرجل هو في الغالب من يصرف على البيت ...و البنت سواء كانت بنت او ام او زوجه او اخت ...ليس عليها اي شئ . و لما نساويهم الاثني بيكون ظلم للرجل


*
إنتى بتقولى 

إن الراجل هو فى الغالب اللى بيصرف على البيت

طيب الناس اللى مش فى الغالب

ندوس على الست و لا إيه رأيك يعنى

و بتقولى

إن  البنت سواء كانت بنت او ام او زوجه او اخت

طيب لو كانت أرملة أو مطلقة و لها أبناء و ليس لها من يعولها

تعمل إيه  ؟
​*


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2012)

> الميراث ..........لا اتفق معك نهائياً لانه ظلم للرجل ...الرجل هو في  الغالب من يصرف على البيت ...و البنت سواء كانت بنت او ام او زوجه او اخت  ...ليس عليها اي شئ . و لما نساويهم الاثني بيكون ظلم للرجل


 ;منطق خاطىء تماما
واذا كان هناك الالاف الاسر التى تكون فيها المراة هى المعيلة لها؟
وعلى حس الاحصائيات 
شوفى مصر كمثال كم نسبة الاسر المعيلة لها امرأة فى مصر
فى  رايك ليس هناك ظلم اذا كانت هناك امراة معيلة لاسرة مثلا من اربع اشخاص  ولها اخ يعول نفس العدد لا سرتة وتوفى  والدهم وترك لهم ميراثا ما
فبحكم شريعتك ياخذ الرجل ضعف المراة فهل هذا ترينة عدل؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ;منطق خاطىء تماما
> واذا كان هناك الالاف الاسر التى تكون فيها المراة هى المعيلة لها؟
> وعلى حس الاحصائيات
> شوفى مصر كمثال كم نسبة الاسر المعيلة لها امرأة فى مصر
> ...



*ما ح تقولك أخوها يصرف عليها​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> بأختصار يا جماعة زى ما قلت الموضوع مش برئ
> 
> المشكلة ان معنى المساواة المطلقة فى دماغك غير اللى ناس كتير تقصده
> 
> ...



شوفي انا فتحت الموضوع لاني كل شويه اسمع ان المراة المسلمة مظلومة لانه لم يتم المساواة بينها و بين الرجل ...فقررت اعمل بحث عن المراة و هل هي مظلومة فعلاً .....بدأت بالبحث عن الاسباب التي جعلت الاسلام لا يأمر بالمساواة بين الرجل و المراة  ....و جدت ان  الاسلام لم يأمر بالمساواة و انما امر بالعدل  اي يتساويان فيما هم متساويان فيه و يختلفان فيما يختلفان فية ....و لكي اكمل بحثي فيما يخص المساواة حابيت اني اشوف رأي المسحيين فيما يخص المساواة ..و هل هم ضد المساواة المطلقة بين الرجل و المراة ..ام انهم متفقين معنا فيما يخص المساواة و انه لا يمكن تحقيق المساواة المطلقة في كل شئ و ان المساواة نسبية بحسب طبيعتها ...هذا هو غرض الموضوع .......:blush2:


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 مايو 2012)

​*



			لماذا لا ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


**اسئلي الغرب لماذا لم نسمع إلا نادراً جداً ان امراة تتولى  رئاسة دولة ؟؟؟؟ اسئلي لماذا لا يتم تعيين المراة المسيحية في مناصب عالية في الكنيسة لم نسمع ان امراة مسيحية تتولى رئاسة الكنيسة ...يعني بابا او قسيس

ابحث و بعرفي لماذا انا قلت لا* ​



*



إنتى بتقولى 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*





إن الراجل هو فى 
الغالب اللى بيصرف على البيت
​ 


طيب الناس اللى مش 
فى الغالب​ 


ندوس على الست و لا 
إيه رأيك يعنى



و 
بتقولى


إن  البنت سواء كانت بنت او ام او زوجه او اخت​

طيب لو كانت أرملة أو مطلقة و لها أبناء و ليس لها من يعولها​ 
تعمل إيه  ؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



شوفي اي قانون في الدنيا يقوم على العام و ليس الاستثناء ...تقريباً 90% الرجل هو الي بيصرف على البيت ....مثلا البنت من وقت ولادتها لحد ما تتزوج يتولى الاب مصاريفها و اذا مات الاب يتولى الاخ مصاريفها هي و خواته و امة و مصاريف البيت بشكل عام و بعد كده يتولى الزوج المصاريف ...   و نادراً ما نجد ان الرجل بيجلس و البنت هي الي بتصرف و هذا مؤتاً لحد ما يجد شغل و يقول لاخته خلاص انا الرجل و انا الي راح اصرف و خلي فلوسك لك  ...إلا اذا في المجتمع المسيحي المراة هي في الغالب الي بتصرف مش عارفة ...​​​*​ 
​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 مايو 2012)

​*



			لماذا لا ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


**اسئلي الغرب لماذا لم نسمع إلا نادراً جداً ان امراة تتولى  رئاسة دولة ؟؟؟؟ اسئلي لماذا لا يتم تعيين المراة المسيحية في مناصب عالية في الكنيسة لم نسمع ان امراة مسيحية تتولى رئاسة الكنيسة ...يعني بابا او قسيس

ابحث و بعرفي لماذا انا قلت لا* ​



*



إنتى بتقولى 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*





إن الراجل هو فى 
الغالب اللى بيصرف على البيت
​ 


طيب الناس اللى مش 
فى الغالب​ 


ندوس على الست و لا 
إيه رأيك يعنى



و 
بتقولى


إن  البنت سواء كانت بنت او ام او زوجه او اخت​

طيب لو كانت أرملة أو مطلقة و لها أبناء و ليس لها من يعولها​ 
تعمل إيه  ؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



شوفي اي قانون في الدنيا يقوم على العام و ليس الاستثناء ...تقريباً 90% الرجل هو الي بيصرف على البيت ....مثلا البنت من وقت ولادتها لحد ما تتزوج يتولى الاب مصاريفها و اذا مات الاب يتولى الاخ مصاريفها هي و خواته و امة و مصاريف البيت بشكل عام و بعد كده يتولى الزوج المصاريف ...   و نادراً ما نجد ان الرجل بيجلس و البنت هي الي بتصرف و هذا مؤقتاً لحد ما يجد شغل و يقول لاخته خلاص انا الرجل و انا الي راح اصرف و خلي فلوسك لك  ...إلا اذا في المجتمع المسيحي المراة هي في الغالب الي بتصرف مش عارفة ...​​​*​ 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> شوفي انا فتحت  الموضوع لاني كل شويه اسمع ان المراة المسلمة مظلومة لانه لم يتم المساواة  بينها و بين الرجل ...فقررت اعمل بحث عن المراة و هل هي مظلومة فعلاً  .....بدأت بالبحث عن الاسباب التي جعلت الاسلام لا يأمر بالمساواة بين  الرجل و المراة  ....و جدت ان  الاسلام لم يأمر بالمساواة و انما امر  بالعدل  اي يتساويان فيما هم متساويان فيه و يختلفان فيما يختلفان فية  ....و لكي اكمل بحثي فيما يخص المساواة حابيت اني اشوف رأي المسحيين فيما  يخص المساواة ..و هل هم ضد المساواة المطلقة بين الرجل و المراة ..ام انهم  متفقين معنا فيما يخص المساواة و انه لا يمكن تحقيق المساواة المطلقة في كل  شئ و ان المساواة نسبية بحسب طبيعتها ...هذا هو غرض الموضوع .......:blush2:



غللللط المساوة فى كل المناصب الادارية والسياسية والعليا

عدم المساواة من حيث اختلاف وظيفة كل منهم فى الحياة يعنى مينفعش الراجل مثلا يولد ده اللى انا اقصده

لكن اللى انتى تقصديه انك تبررى لدينك ان لا ولاية لامرأة

وكان باين اوووى غرض موضوعك زى ما قولتلك مش برئ


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما ح تقولك أخوها يصرف عليها​*


غير منطقى ايضا
لانة غير ملزم بهذا  ؟؟
وافرض مش صرف وقال بيتى واولادى  هما المسؤلين منى بس لانى لااستطيع الصرف اكتر من
هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> غللللط المساوة فى كل المناصب الادارية والسياسية والعليا
> 
> عدم المساواة من حيث اختلاف وظيفة كل منهم فى الحياة يعنى مينفعش الراجل مثلا يولد ده اللى انا اقصده
> 
> ...



غلللللللللللللط لانه لو كان المساواة يجب ان تكون في كل المناصب العليا كنتي لقيتي امراة مسيحية في مركز عالي في الكنيسة ......نحن لا نجد اي امراة مسيحية في اي منصب عالي في الكنيسة .......و ليس من حقها انها ترشح نفسها لرئاسة الكنيسة البابا ...ممن تقوليلي ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المساواة في المناصب الادارية موجود ....العديد من النساء في مناصب اداريه سواء مديرة شركة او قسم في الشركة او درسة او مستشفى ...ا.لخ

لالالا مالنا علاقه فيما يخص وظيفة كل منهم في الحياة فهذا شئ مؤكد لا خلاف فيه  ...


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> غلللللللللللللط  لانه لو كان المساواة يجب ان تكون في كل المناصب العليا كنتي لقيتي امراة  مسيحية في مركز عالي في الكنيسة ......نحن لا نجد اي امراة مسيحية في اي  منصب عالي في الكنيسة .......و ليس من حقها انها ترشح نفسها لرئاسة الكنيسة  البابا ...ممن تقوليلي ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> المساواة في المناصب الادارية موجود ....العديد من النساء في مناصب اداريه  سواء مديرة شركة او قسم في الشركة او درسة او مستشفى ...ا.لخ



اولا لا ولاية لمرأة فى الاسلام تعنى كل المناصب مش الدينية بس

الادارية والسياسية وكل شيئ

ثانيا فى طوائف مسيحية المرأة فيها قسيسة وشماسة يعنى مش حاجة عامة


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> ..و ليس من حقها انها ترشح نفسها لرئاسة الكنيسة البابا ...ممن تقوليلي ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



وهو ده اللى كنت عارفة انك تقصديه من اول كلمة كتبتيها فى الموضوع الغير برئ


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

رئيسة الطائفة الانجليكانية فى العالم هيا الملكة اليزابيث ست دى ولا مش ست


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اولا لا ولاية لمرأة فى الاسلام تعنى كل المناصب مش الدينية بس
> 
> الادارية والسياسية وكل شيئ
> 
> ثانيا فى طوائف مسيحية المرأة فيها قسيسة وشماسة يعنى مش حاجة عامة



لالالا مش كل المناصب .......انا الان ادارية في الشركة الي بشتغل فيها _مديرة لقسم الحسابات _ فلو زي ما تقولي انه لا ولاية لمرأة في الاسلام في كل الماصب حتى الادراية ما  كنت انا  و لا اي بنت بنشتغل في اماكن ادارية ....

في الاسلام يوجد نوعين من الولاية عامة و خاصة .........  .......النوع العام هو رئاسة البلد و هنا في المفهوم الاسلام لا تتولاه  المراة و النوع الثاني الخاص مثل ادارة مدرسة او شركة او ما شابة ذلك لا  مشكله فيها

المهم ان اكبر طائفة مسيحية ممنوع و لا يحق لها ان تتول مناصب عاليا في الكنيسة .. اي لا يوجد مساواة حتى عندكم في المناصب  العاليا ....


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> رئيسة الطائفة الانجليكانية فى العالم هيا الملكة اليزابيث ست دى ولا مش ست



كلميني عن الطائفة الي انتي بتنتمى لها .......هل توجد ست تتول رئاسة كنيسة او اي منصب عالي ام لا و ايه السبب ؟؟؟




> وهو ده اللى كنت عارفة انك تقصديه من اول كلمة كتبتيها فى الموضوع الغير برئ



تصدقي اني بجد تطرقت لها صدفة  و لم اكن اقصدها ابداً زي ما تقولي ....بس النقاس هو الي جعلني اذكرها


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> لالالا مش كل  المناصب .......انا الان ادارية في الشركة الي بشتغل فيها _مديرة لقسم  الحسابات _ فلو زي ما تقولي انه لا ولاية لمرأة في الاسلام في كل الماصب  حتى الادراية ما  كنت انا  و لا اي بنت بنشتغل في اماكن ادارية ....
> 
> في الاسلام يوجد نوعين من الولاية عامة و خاصة .........   .......النوع العام هو رئاسة البلد و هنا في المفهوم الاسلام لا تتولاه   المراة و النوع الثاني الخاص مثل ادارة مدرسة او شركة او ما شابة ذلك لا   مشكله فيها
> 
> المهم ان اكبر طائفة مسيحية ممنوع و لا يحق لها ان تتول مناصب عاليا في  الكنيسة .. اي لا يوجد مساواة حتى عندكم في المناصب  العاليا ....



متقوليش انا مديرة ده مش هيفيد حاجة فى الموضوع

لاننا مش بنطبق الشريعة الاسلامية فى الموضوع ده فده مش مقياس

لا ولاية لمرأة ولا قيادة لها

ههههههههههههه اللف والدوران بقى

 بعد ما لقيتى ان فى مناصب قيادية للمرأة بدأتى تقولى اكبر طائفة واصغر طائفة

مع العلم ان الطوائف البروستانتية من اكبر الطوائف الموجودة

لكن اى تلاكيك وخلاص  

المرأة فى المسيحية وصلت لاعلى المناصب الدينية هاتيلى بقى شيخة ازهر امرأة


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> كلميني عن الطائفة الي انتي بتنتمى لها .......هل توجد ست تتول رئاسة كنيسة او اي منصب عالي ام لا و ايه السبب ؟؟؟



وانت ايش عرفك انا بنتمى لاى طائفة ؟

بتشوفى الطالع ولا ايه ؟؟



> تصدقي اني بجد تطرقت لها صدفة  و لم اكن اقصدها ابداً زي ما تقولي ....بس النقاس هو الي جعلني اذكرها



ما هو الكدب محلل فى 3 حالات


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> متقوليش انا مديرة ده مش هيفيد حاجة فى الموضوع
> 
> لاننا مش بنطبق الشريعة الاسلامية فى الموضوع ده فده مش مقياس
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه و الله لا لف و لا دوران ........هو معروف وروحي اسئلي اذا فاكرة اني اكذب ان المراة ممكن تتولاة مناصب اداريه ....بجد عاادي و ما  يخالف الشرع 

لا مش تلاكيك و خلاااص .......بس.فين وصلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حتى لو وصلت ما وصلت للمناصب العاليا مثل البابا و قسيس ....

ع العموم اعتقد اننا بدأنا نخرج عن الموضوع


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه  و الله لا لف و لا دوران ........هو معروف وروحي اسئلي اذا فاكرة اني اكذب  ان المراة ممكن تتولاة مناصب اداريه ....بجد عاادي و ما  يخالف الشرع
> 
> لا مش تلاكيك و خلاااص .......بس.فين وصلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حتى لو وصلت ما وصلت للمناصب العاليا مثل البابا و قسيس ....
> 
> ع العموم اعتقد اننا بدأنا نخرج عن الموضوع



ههههههههههه بقولك رئيسة الطائفة فى العالم 

ده اعلى منصب على فكرة


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> ع العموم اعتقد اننا بدأنا نخرج عن الموضوع



يا شيييييخة ده هو ده لب الموضوع اللى قصدتيه

ما علينا


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 مايو 2012)

> وانت ايش عرفك انا بنتمى لاى طائفة ؟
> 
> بتشوفى الطالع ولا ايه ؟؟



راجعي كلامي انا قلت كلميني و ما قلتش انك تنتمي لاي طائفة :flowers:



ما هو الكدب محلل فى 3 حالات  [/QUOTE]

اممممممممممممم لا تعليق !!!!!!:dntknw:


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2012)

السؤال أصلا غلط ...
لأنه لا يحق لأي أحد أن ينصب نفسه مسؤولا عن ما يمنع أو يسمح للمرأة 
وكأنها كائن ناقص يحتاج لمن يملي عليه الأوامر ويحدد له الممنوعات والمسموحات ! 
فمن حق المرأة أن تتساوى مع الرجل فهو نظير لها وهي نظيرة له 
ولكن يبقى الأمر مجرد حرية شخصية ولا يحق لأي أحد أن يمنع عنها حريتها ... 
فمن حقها أن تتعلم في المدارس والجامعات كما هو يتعلم
من حقها أن تعمل في مختلف الوظائف كما هو يعمل 
من حقها أن تحصل على ميراث مساوي لميراثه هو أيضا 
من حقها أن ترتدي ما تريد وما تشاء دون فرض أي لبس معين عليها 
كما هو يرتدي ما يريد وما يشاء دون أن ينتقده أحد أو يفرض عليه لبس معين !


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> راجعي كلامي انا قلت كلميني و ما قلتش انك تنتمي لاي طائفة :flowers:
> 
> مش هقول ايه طائفتى لان المنتدى هنا مش طائفى
> 
> ...


اممممممممممممم لا تعليق !!!!!!:dntknw:[/QUOTE]

ههههههههههه على العموم فى قسم اسلامى لو حابة تعلقى هناك


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا شيييييخة ده هو ده لب الموضوع اللى قصدتيه
> 
> ما علينا



لا مش لب الموضوع لاننا مش عايزين نقاش ديني لانه ممنوع هنا ... مش عايزة ندخل في الطوائف لانه كمان ممنوع ....و مش عايزة نرجع للكتب المقدس و نشوف ليه المراة مش ممكن تكون في مناصب عاليا في الكنيسة ....الخ 

علشان كده قلت اننا خرجنا عن الموضوع لان الحديث عن هذا بيدفعنا الى وضع ايات و انا قلت في بداية الموضوع اننا لا نريد نقاش ديني 

و بعدين انتي بتتكلم عن مراة واحدة فقط منذو عهد المسيح حتى الان !!!!!


----------



## wele (18 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا شيييييخة ده هو ده لب الموضوع اللى قصدتيه
> 
> ما علينا


لب الموضوع ان في الاسلام صوت المراة عورة وخلقن من ضلع اعوج وناقصات عقل ودين ولا يحق لها الولايه وان الرجال قوامون عن النمساء فزلك معناه انها لا تكون قاضيه او رئيسه او حتى مديره وازا كانت غير زلك يبقى ايه لازمة الاحاديث والايات ديه


----------



## wele (18 مايو 2012)

وكفايه ان صوتها عورة يبقى لما تكون مديره تشاور مثلا ولا تجيب راجل يوصل المعلومه


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 مايو 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> السؤال أصلا غلط ...
> لأنه لا يحق لأي أحد أن ينصب نفسه مسؤولا عن ما يمنع أو يسمح للمرأة
> وكأنها كائن ناقص يحتاج لمن يملي عليه الأوامر ويحدد له الممنوعات والمسموحات !
> فمن حق المرأة أن تتساوى مع الرجل فهو نظير لها وهي نظيرة له
> ...



يااااااااااااااااااه فينك يا بنتي مختفية .........انا لي فترة و ما شفتك في المنتدى 

اغلب الي قلتيه ناقشنها من قبل  و لا اريد نرجع نتكلم عنها مرة ثانية ....و هذا رأيك و اكيد بحترمة .......^_^


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> لا مش لب الموضوع  لاننا مش عايزين نقاش ديني لانه ممنوع هنا ... مش عايزة ندخل في الطوائف  لانه كمان ممنوع ....و مش عايزة نرجع للكتب المقدس و نشوف ليه المراة مش  ممكن تكون في مناصب عاليا في الكنيسة ....الخ
> 
> علشان كده قلت اننا خرجنا عن الموضوع لان الحديث عن هذا بيدفعنا الى وضع ايات و انا قلت في بداية الموضوع اننا لا نريد نقاش ديني
> 
> و بعدين انتي بتتكلم عن مراة واحدة فقط منذو عهد المسيح حتى الان !!!!!



الطائفة اللى اتكلمت عنها طائفة مسيحية يعنى ماشية بالكتب المقدسة مش من دماغها 

هو فعلا مش هينفع نرجع للكتب لان الموضوع طائفى

و بعدين انتي بتتكلم عن مراة واحدة فقط منذو عهد المسيح حتى الان !!!!! 

وجودها فى حد ذاته يعنى انه مش ممنوع وده اللى عايزينه

العدد ممكن يكون له اسباب تانية زى مكنش فى سيدت اكفاء للمنصب  اسباب اخرى كتير


----------



## انصار المصطفى (18 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الطائفة اللى اتكلمت عنها طائفة مسيحية يعنى* ماشية بالكتب المقدسة مش من دماغها*
> 
> هو فعلا مش هينفع نرجع للكتب لان الموضوع طائفى
> 
> ...



ايووووة الموضوع طائفي و مش عايزة ندخل في نقاش حوله لانة ممنوع ....

يا بنتي يعني من عهد المسيح لحد دلوقتي مافيش سيدات اكفاء مش معقول ....السبب هو ان المراة اصلاً لازم تصمت في الكنيسة فكيف يمكن انها تتول رئاسة الكنيسة و المناصب العاليا ...


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

http://translate.google.com.eg/translate?hl=ar&langpair=en%7Car&
u=http://www.religioustolerance.org/femclrg3.htm

خدى اقرى ده مطلعتش الوحيدة عشان متزعليش نفسك بس  

عددهم بالالاف


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> يووووة الموضوع طائفي و مش عايزة ندخل في نقاش حوله لانة ممنوع ....
> 
> يا بنتي يعني من عهد المسيح لحد دلوقتي مافيش سيدات اكفاء مش معقول  ....السبب هو ان المراة اصلاً لازم تصمت في الكنيسة فكيف يمكن انها تتول  رئاسة الكنيسة و المناصب العاليا ...


اقرى اللينك اللى فى المشاركة 91

عددهم كبير جدااااا بالالاف

نصيحة منى اقرى تفسير الاية بتاعة صمت النساء فى الكنايس

عشان تفهمى  

كيف يمكن ازاى ؟؟؟؟ ما هى تولت هى

 انتى اللى فاهمة الاية غلط ......... اقرى التفسير لو عايزة تفتحى فى قسم الاسئلة موضوع لتفسير الاية اتفضلى 

على الرحب والسعة


----------



## †+Rosita+† (18 مايو 2012)

فى امور الراجل ميقدرش يعملها وفى الامور الست متقدرش تعملها مش مهم المساواة المطلقة المهم يكون فى عدل وكل واحد يعرف حقوقه وواجباته


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> http://translate.google.com.eg/translate?hl=ar&langpair=en%7Car&





tasoni queena قال:


> u=http://www.religioustolerance.org/femclrg3.htm
> 
> خدى اقرى ده مطلعتش الوحيدة عشان متزعليش نفسك بس
> 
> عددهم بالالاف




انتي قرأتي الينك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!

انا بحط لك أجزاء و اذا ممكن توضحيلي لماذا كل هذا الرفض  رغم قبولها لكن ما زالت مهمشة كما قرأ ت في الينك و ما يزال النقاش مستمر كذلك و الا....يعني ايه المشكله و لماذا يرفض الكثير توليها مناصب عاليا في الكنسية 

تصويت في الكنيسة في ويلز لرفض الأساقفة الإناث - وهذه المرة: 





*2007-DEC:* More than 100 clergy signed a letter that was submitted to Britain's _Church Times_ newspaper.​ *2007-DEC:* أكثر من 100 من رجال الدين وقعوا على خطاب، الذي قدم إلى بريطانيا في _كنيسة_ صحيفة _تايمز._ They warned that they would not accept women as bishops.​ وحذروا من أنها لن تقبل النساء كأساقفة. A spokesperson, Rev. Alan Rabjohns, explained that the matter was a question of authority and whether the Church in Wales had the right to overturn two millennia of precedence.​ وأوضح ناطق باسم، القس آلان Rabjohns، من أن المسألة كانت مسألة السلطة وعما إذا كانت الكنيسة في ويلز لديها الحق في نقض ألفي الأسبقية. He noted that Christ was a male and that he chose only male disciples.​ *واشار الى ان السيد المسيح كان من الذكور وانه اختار التلاميذ الذكور فقط*..​ 
 *2000:* لا تزال هناك حوالي 1،000 التجمعات في _كنيسة انكلترا_ الذي رفض قبول سلطة الكهنة *6* نساء

واحتج الأساقفة وبعض المحافظين. Almost 50 bishops planned to hold a parallel meeting.​ يعتزم ما يقرب من 50 أسقفا لعقد اجتماع مواز. Others decided to attend the main conference, but not participate in liturgies or Bible studies where female bishops are present.​ وقرر آخرون لحضور المؤتمر الرئيسي، ولكن لن يشارك في الصلوات أو دراسات الكتاب المقدس حيث الأساقفة الإناث موجودة. At least one decided to not pose for the official group photograph if female bishops are included.​ قرر واحد على الأقل ليست لتشكل الصورة الجماعية الرسمية إذا لم يتم تضمين الأساقفة الإناث. Most of the protesting bishops were members of the _Episcopal Synod of America_ (ESA), a conservative-reform group which has serious theological concerns over female ordination.​ وكان معظم الاساقفة كانوا يحتجون أعضاء _المجمع الأسقفي من أمريكا_ (ESA)، ومجموعة المحافظين للاصلاح التي لديها مخاوف جدية من لاهوتي التنسيق الإناث. ​Barbara Harris, an African-American, is the bishop suffragan of Massachusetts (USA) and the second female bishop consecrated in the Anglican Communion.​ باربارا هاريس، وهو من أصل إفريقي، هو مساعد الاسقف أسقف من ولاية ماساتشوستس (الولايات المتحدة) والأسقف الثاني الإناث كرس في الانغليكاني. She had received death threats during her consent process.​ وقالت انها تلقت تهديدات بالقتل خلال عملية موافقتها. At the 1998 Lambeth Conference, she commented: " _The people who are unappreciative of our presence here are probably just avoiding us...People have been very solicitous and kind_ ."​ في مؤتمر لامبث عام 1998، علقت قائلة: _"إن الناس الذين هم unappreciative من وجودنا هنا وعلى الارجح تجنب تماما لنا ... الناس كانوا مهموم جدا والنوع."_ 



​
​​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

اعتقد اننا خرجنا كثيراً عن الموضوع و اصبح مقارنة بين المراة في الاسلام و المسيحيه ........

اذا بدك نعمل حوار ثنائي مقارنة بين المراة في الاسلام و المسيحية من الكتاب المقدس و القرآن الكريم انا مستعدة حتى لا نخرج عن الموضوع 

تحياتي


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

†+Rosita+† قال:


> فى امور الراجل ميقدرش يعملها وفى الامور الست متقدرش تعملها مش مهم المساواة المطلقة المهم يكون فى عدل وكل واحد يعرف حقوقه وواجباته


 
كلامك جميل المهم يكون في عدل ....


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> انتي قرأتي الينك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> انا بحط لك أجزاء و اذا ممكن توضحيلي لماذا كل هذا الرفض  رغم قبولها لكن  ما زالت مهمشة كما قرأ ت في الينك و ما يزال النقاش مستمر كذلك و  الا....يعني ايه المشكله و لماذا يرفض الكثير توليها مناصب عاليا في  الكنسية






يا حبيبتى ده بيسرد تاريخ القصة من اولها بين الرفض والتأييد لحد ما وصلوا لرأى اقرى النتائج بعد كده

مفيش تهمييش اقرى النتائج الالاف منهم 







  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1942:* الانغليكاني، وهونغ كونغ.  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]ارتسم فلورنسا تيم لي أوي ككاهن على أساس طارئ.[/FONT]  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]تشير بعض المصادر إلى 1943 أو 1944.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1968:* مؤتمر لامبث أوصى رسامة المرأة والشمامسة.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1971:* الانغليكاني، وهونغ كونغ.[/FONT]  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]وكانت جويس بينيت وهوانغ جين الكهنة 1 رسامة بانتظام.[/FONT] 
  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]وعينت 11 امرأة ككهنة في فيلادلفيا: *1974:* الكنيسة الأسقفية.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]وعينت أربع نساء والكهنة في *واشنطن: 1975*[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1976:*  الاتفاقية العامة للكنيسة الأسقفية، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يصوت  للسماح التنسيق الإناث، ويتم تسوية وضع من الرسامات 15 غير قانوني.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1976:* وسيم ستة كهنة الإناث من جانب الكنيسة الانجليكانية في كندا.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1977:* وسيم خمسة كهنة الإناث من جانب الكنيسة الانجليكانية في نيوزيلندا.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]ورسم كاهنا امرأة في *كينيا: 1983*[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1983:* وسيم ثلاث نساء كهنة في أوغندا.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]وعينت نساء والشمامسة في *أستراليا: 1987.*[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1987:* وسيم شماسا امرأة في انكلترا.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]وعينت نساء وكهنة في *ايرلندا: 1990.*[/FONT] [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] [/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]صوتت كنيسة انجلترا للسماح للسيامة *النساء: 1992.*[/FONT]  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]غادر نحو 470 من الذكور رجال الدين في الكنيسة في الاحتجاج، 58 وعاد في وقت لاحق *5.*[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1992:* استراليا 10 يأمر الكهنة الإناث.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1992:* الكنيسة الانجيلية في جنوب أفريقيا يأمر كاهنا الإناث.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]وعينت النساء ككهنة في *الفلبين: 1992.*[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1994-MAR-12:* تم رسامة الكهنة أول امرأة من _كنيسة انكلترا_ في كاتدرائية بريستول.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*1998:* الجمعية العامة للشركة نيبون كو كاي ساي (الكنيسة الانجيلية في اليابان) يوافق على سيامة النساء إلى الكهنوت.[/FONT] 




[/FONT]


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا حبيبتى ده بيسرد تاريخ القصة من اولها بين الرفض والتأييد لحد ما وصلوا لرأى اقرى النتائج بعد كده
> 
> مفيش تهمييش اقرى النتائج الالاف منهم
> 
> ...



قرأت ....لكن اخر تاريخ في الينك هو 2000 ... لا تزال هناك حوالي 1،000 التجمعات في _كنيسة انكلترا_ الذي رفض قبول سلطة الكهنة *6* نساء
و المشكله هي  حتى لما قبلوا انها تدخل الكنيسة ... لا تزال مهمشة و البعض تتلقى تهديد بالقتل اذا لم تخرج ...حتى ان البعض رفض ان يشارك الصلوات او دراسة الكتاب المقدس حيت الاساقفة الاناث 

لكن لن يشارك في الصلوات أو دراسات الكتاب المقدس حيث الأساقفة الإناث موجود

انا لا اريد ان نخرج عن الموضوع كما قلت لك ...و إلا كنت احضرت كل الي في الينك و ناقشناها نقطة نقطة ...حتى ان الينك لا يسرد وضع المراة الان في الكنيسة يسرد فقط التاييد و الرفض حتى عام 1998 ...و ذكر اخر تاريخ 2007   تصويت في الكنيسة في ويلز لرفض الأساقفة الإناث


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2012)

*الموضوع اتقلب دينى !!*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الموضوع اتقلب دينى !!*


 و انا قد نبهت انه انقلب ديني و طلبت منها اذا تريد تواصل نعمل حوار ثنائي مقارنه بين المراة في الاسلام و المسيحيه في الكتاب المقدس و القرآن الكريم انا مستعدة


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> رأت ....لكن اخر تاريخ في الينك هو 2000 ... لا تزال هناك حوالي 1،000 التجمعات في _كنيسة انكلترا_الذي رفض قبول سلطة الكهنة *6* نساء
> و المشكله هي  حتى لما قبلوا انها تدخل الكنيسة ... لا تزال مهمشة و البعض  تتلقى تهديد بالقتل اذا لم تخرج ...حتى ان البعض رفض ان يشارك الصلوات او  دراسة الكتاب المقدس حيت الاساقفة الاناث
> 
> لكن لن يشارك في الصلوات أو دراساتالكتاب المقدس حيث الأساقفة الإناث موجود
> ...




  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*2002:* _الكنيسة الأسقفية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية_ عينت كارول الفرح غالاغر كما أسقف في _أبرشية جنوب ولاية فرجينيا._  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]كانت أول امرأة الأصلية للانضمام الى الاسقفيه من الانغليكاني.[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*2003:* _والأسقفية الاسكتلندية كنيسة_ وأصبحت أول محافظة في المملكة المتحدة للسماح الأساقفة الإناث.[/FONT]

ادى كمان سنتين ممكن يكون اللينك قديم شوية مفيش تحديث للى حصل فى السنات الحالية

ازاى مهمشة وهيا وصلت لاعلى مناصب

وجودها معناه انه مش ممنوع وجودها حتى لو ده لاقى رفض من البعض

انتى قولتى ان المرأة المسيحية مبتشغلش مناصب دينية عليا ولما جيبتلك بتاحججى

متضحكيش على نفسك لم نخرج من الموضوع هو ده الموضوع اللى انتى قصدتيه من البداية

زى ما قلتلك النقطة المهمة اللى انتى بتنكريها ان وجودها بحد ذاته بينفى انها غير صالحة للمنصب[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> و انا قد نبهت انه انقلب ديني و طلبت منها اذا تريد تواصل نعمل حوار ثنائي مقارنه بين المراة في الاسلام و المسيحيه في الكتاب المقدس و القرآن الكريم انا مستعدة


*ما أنصحكيش لأن الموضوع محسوم ...القرآن بيبيح تعدد الزوجات وملكات اليمين ..وأشياء أخرى ..منها الطلاق ونكاح زوج غيره ..ألخ ألخ ...*
*بلاش أحسن *


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> *الموضوع اتقلب دينى !!*


فهمت المقصود لما دار بينا الحوار ده فى الصفحة الرابعة  ؟؟؟




> > اقتباس:                                  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tasoni queena
> >
> >
> > _
> ...


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> فهمت المقصود لما دار بينا الحوار ده فى الصفحة الرابعة  ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اقتباس:
> ...



اممممممممممممم بس مش الحاجه الي انتي بتعتقديها انا وضحت هدفي من الموضوع اذا بتذكري ....ع العموم الموضوع انتهى ....و اي نقاش فيه بيخلينا ندخل في نقاش دنيني رغم انه فعلاً تحول ديني ....

لما تعطيني تقارير حديثه نبقى ناقشه ..هذا اولاً ثانيه الخلافات الكبيرة لازم نعرف سببها و نرجع للكتاب المقدس و نناقش ليش الكثير بيرفض دخول المراة ...هل ليه علاقة بآيات في الكتاب المقدس كما جاء في كلام  ناطق باسم، القس آلان Rabjohns، من أن المسألة كانت مسألة السلطة وعما إذا كانت الكنيسة في ويلز لديها الحق في نقض ألفي الأسبقية و ووو لخ . يعني تحتاج الى دراسة مفصله


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما أنصحكيش لأن الموضوع محسوم ...القرآن بيبيح تعدد الزوجات وملكات اليمين ..وأشياء أخرى ..منها الطلاق ونكاح زوج غيره ..ألخ ألخ ...*
> *بلاش أحسن *



لا مش محسوم تعرف ليه 

اولا تعدد الزوجات مش اختراع اسلامي ....موجود في كتابك المقدس 

الطلاق ليه اسبابه 

ووووو لهذا الموضوع مش محسوم .....^_^

تحياتي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> فهمت المقصود لما دار بينا الحوار ده فى الصفحة الرابعة  ؟؟؟


 *ما انا متابع من الصفحة 4 لغاية هنا *
*هى قالت لا اقصد أى حوار دينى ...فأحترمت مقصدها*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ثانيه الخلافات الكبيرة لازم نعرف سببها و نرجع للكتاب المقدس


 *دة فى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة يا أنصار*
*هنا بناقش فكر عام عن المرأة والمساواة *


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> ممممممممممممم بس  مش الحاجه الي انتي بتعتقديها انا وضحت هدفي من الموضوع اذا بتذكري ....ع  العموم الموضوع انتهى ....و اي نقاش فيه بيخلينا ندخل في نقاش دنيني رغم  انه فعلاً تحول ديني ....
> 
> لما تعطيني تقارير حديثه نبقى ناقشه ..هذا اولاً ثانيه الخلافات الكبيرة  لازم نعرف سببها و نرجع للكتاب المقدس و نناقش ليش الكثير بيرفض دخول  المراة ...هل ليه علاقة بآيات في الكتاب المقدس كما جاء في كلام  ناطق  باسم، القس آلان Rabjohns، من أن المسألة كانت مسألة السلطة وعما إذا كانت  الكنيسة في ويلز لديها الحق في نقض ألفي الأسبقية و ووو لخ . يعني تحتاج  الى دراسة مفص



كل حججك واهية

قولتى ان لا منصب للمرأة المسيحية جيبنا اعلى المناصب

قولنا الدراسة اتكلمت حتى سنة 2007 قولتى عايزة الاحدث وبعدين نتكلم

قولتى مش ده هدفك للموضوع وقولتلك الكدب محلل ليكى

واحد 50  100   وصلت لاعلى المناصب لانها ليست ناقصة عقل ولا دين


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> هذا اولاً ثانيه الخلافات الكبيرة لازم نعرف سببها و نرجع للكتاب المقدس



انا جاوبت على النقطة دى 

وقولتلك الطائفة دى مسيحية وماشية بالكتاب المقدس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا مش محسوم


 *لأ محسوم ..والا مش فاكرة الحوار الأسلامى اللى كان بينا وانسحبتى منه ؟؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> *ما انا متابع من الصفحة 4 لغاية هنا *
> *هى قالت لا اقصد أى حوار دينى ...فأحترمت مقصدها*



ماشى يا عبود هنصدقها خلينا ورا  .......  انصار  لحد باب الدار


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> اولا تعدد الزوجات مش اختراع اسلامي ....موجود في كتابك المقدس



ابحثى فى المنتدى او افتحى موضوع فى الاسئلة والاجوبة

وانتى تعرفى ان لاتعدد فى المسيحية

متحاوليش تلزقيهالنا عشان تبررى دينك


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل حججك واهية
> 
> قولتى ان لا منصب للمرأة المسيحية جيبنا اعلى المناصب
> 
> ...



سنة 2007 كان تصويت في الكنيسة في ويلز لرفض الأساقفة الإناث ...بعدين شو صار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

على العموم دام وصلت انك تقولي اني كذابه مافي داعي للمتابعة 

و السؤال كان عااام و بيقول هل انت مع او ضد ...و الاغلبيه ضد المساواة المطلقة و وصلت الاجابة و لا داعي للنقاش اكثر لانه بداء يخرج عن حدودة .....

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> على العموم دام وصلت انك تقولي اني كذابه مافي داعي للمتابعة


*لا يا أنصار هى ماقالتش انك كدابة *
*هى استخدمت سجع ليس أكثر *
*أنصار = الدار*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> سنة 2007 كان تصويت في الكنيسة في ويلز لرفض الأساقفة الإناث ...بعدين شو صار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> على العموم دام وصلت انك تقولي اني كذابه مافي داعي للمتابعة
> 
> ...


كنيسة ويلز كانت رافضة من البداية لذلك احدث سنة لها قالت الرفض

لكن كنائس اخرى كتيرة عينت كهنة واساقفة ورئيسة الطائفة امراة وبعد كل ده تقولى لم تصل لاعلى المناصب

وتحججى 

انتى عايزة تفهمى اللى يبرر لدينك عتصريته مش الاغلبية كانت ضد المساواة المطلقة

واللى قال انه ضددها مكنش يقصد اللى انتى تقصديه من عدم شغل مناصب ادارية وسياسي عليا

ووضحولك ده فى تعليقاتهم

اللى عايزة تعرفيه عن المسيحية اذهبى لقسم الاسئلة والاجوبة


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا يا أنصار هى ماقالتش انك كدابة *
> *هى استخدمت سجع ليس أكثر *
> *أنصار = الدار*



هههههههههههههههه انت بتضحك عليا و لابتشوفني طفله مش بعرف اقرأ هي قالت 
قولتى مش ده هدفك للموضوع وقولتلك الكدب محلل ليكى

ع العموم انتهى الموضوع و تحياتي للجميع  
:t31:


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> هههههههههههههههه انت بتضحك عليا و لابتشوفني طفله مش بعرف اقرأ هي قالت
> قولتى مش ده هدفك للموضوع وقولتلك الكدب محلل ليكى
> 
> ع العموم انتهى الموضوع و تحياتي للجميع



معلش لو كان كلامى ضايقك

بس ده بصرااااحة احساسى عن موضوعك بدون مجاملة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> هههههههههههههههه انت بتضحك عليا و لابتشوفني طفله مش بعرف اقرأ هي قالت
> قولتى مش ده هدفك للموضوع وقولتلك الكدب محلل ليكى


 *ههههههههه*
*قالت الكدب محلل ليكى ..لكن ما قالتش انك كدابة*
*فيه فرق ...ومش باضحك عليكى ولا انتى طفلة ولا حاجة*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كنيسة ويلز كانت رافضة من البداية لذلك احدث سنة لها قالت الرفض
> 
> لكن كنائس اخرى كتيرة عينت كهنة واساقفة ورئيسة الطائفة امراة وبعد كل ده تقولى لم تصل لاعلى المناصب
> 
> ...



مكانك بتقولي اقصد ومش عارفه ايه ....طيب يا ستي براحتك ...يلا ننهي الموضوع بأبتسامة كبيرة  ^_^


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> مكانك بتقولي اقصد ومش عارفه ايه ....طيب يا ستي براحتك ...يلا ننهي الموضوع بأبتسامة كبيرة  ^_^



طب ادى الابتسامة الكبيرة :t31:


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> معلش لو كان كلامى ضايقك
> 
> بس ده بصرااااحة احساسى عن موضوعك بدون مجاملة


 

لا خلاااص مش متضايقة ...بس انا عارفه انك تقصدي اني بنكذب و دا احساسك ....بس انا مش بكذب ..........^_^


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> لا خلاااص مش متضايقة ...بس انا عارفه انك تقصدي اني بنكذب و دا احساسك ....بس انا مش بكذب ..........^_^



اوووك 

بس انا قولتلك اللى حساه بصراحة


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب ادى الابتسامة الكبيرة :t31:



:t31::t31::t31:

احلى ابتسامة .........سلااام


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2012)

الأخت انصار من حين لآخر بتنزل مواضيع ليها هدف وحيد , محاولة اثبات صحة ما تؤمن به , وده لا يوحى الأ بشيئ واحد , الشك الداخلى القاتل الذى تحاول اسكاته بتلك المواضيع ,وللأسف ,حال المرأة فى الشرق بائس حقا , ولا يمكن لأى مسكنات  او مواضيع او اراء ان تخفى تلك الحقيقة


----------



## انصار المصطفى (19 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> الأخت انصار من حين لآخر بتنزل مواضيع ليها هدف وحيد , محاولة اثبات صحة ما تؤمن به , وده لا يوحى الأ بشيئ واحد , الشك الداخلى القاتل الذى تحاول اسكاته بتلك المواضيع ,وللأسف ,حال المرأة فى الشرق بائس حقا , ولا يمكن لأى مسكنات او مواضيع او اراء ان تخفى تلك الحقيقة



امممممممممممم بجد تصدق اني ما كنت اعرف ان في شك داخلي  ...قول كلام غير كده يا عم ..........:t23::t23:

انت بتفتكر بكلام دا اني ببدأ اشك !!!! استحاله و بلاش هذا الاسلوب  

علشان اريحك بقولك على سر بس خليه بيني و بينك اوك ....سمعت عن اسرار القوانين الكونية ....في قانون اسمة قانون الجذب سمعت عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعتقد انك ما سمعت 

ابحث عنه و بتعرف ليه انا بفتح مواضيع عن اشياء بحبها ....لو ركزت بتلاقي ان اغلب مواضيعي عن رسول الله صل الله عليه و سلم  لاني بحبة جداً و بحب الناس تعرفه اكيد مش انتم الناس الثانيه الي بتدخل و بتقرأ بس مش بتجلس تنكر رغم انها عارفه الحقيقة بس بتنكر و تجادل بالفاضي  و عن المراة لاني امراة و بحب اني اناقش اي شئ يخص المراة.....:t31: 

تحياتي لك


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2012)

لأ طبعا مش عايز اشكك, ولا ده محل اهتمامى , لأنك شاكة جاهز
 العينة بينة , الكلام والوعظ العاطفى حاجة , وافكارنا اللى بنكتبها اللى بتبن حقيقة اللى جوانا حاجة تانية , ودمتى بخير مع مواضيعك وافكارك


----------

